# Oubli lettre de licenciement



## Leeanna (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour, un de mes PE a oublié de faire ma lettre de licenciement, pour que le préavis ce fasse sur le mois d'aout ( l'enfant rentre à l'école en septembre). Moi même je n'y ai pas pensé (habituellement je pense à les prévenir de ne pas oublier à me faire la lettre de licenciement pour les rentrés scolaires ou lors de déménagement) Ce PE m'a fait la lettre et du coup je ne vais pas faire mon préavis puisque l'enfant sera à l'école. Je suis un peu mal à l'aise d'être payée sans travailler avec cet enfant et d'avoir oublié de faire un rappel alors que c'est un PE que j'apprécie. Cela vous est déjà arrivé?


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

parfois, certains PE ne prennent pas en compte mon rappel, rien de grave pour moi, car du moment que je sais que l'enfant va à l'école et que je l'ai remplacé, je lui demande de faire une lettre antidatée avec remise en main propre.
Le plus important pour moi, c'est de savoir quand il s'en va, si par contre un PE me prenait au dépourvu en me donnant trop tardivement la date de départ, je ne lui ferai pas cadeau du préavis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour non. 
Le préavis est un dû,  vous êtes l'assmat de l'enfant pas la nounou des parents. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Août 2022)

A titre personnel cela ne m'est jamais arrivé. J'ai toujours pensé à rappeler la procédure à mes PE bien que le plus souvent, ils la connaissent. Mais une piqûre de rappel ne fait pas de mal ! Dans votre cas : le PE est responsable du respect du contrat, de la convention collective et de tout ce qui concerne le paiement du salaire (bulletin de salaire, déclarations diverses). Il est donc de sa responsabilité de mettre fin au contrat dans les règles. Un rappel de votre part est facultatif. De plus, si vous étiez en congés payés en août sur des congés acquis, le préavis de fin de contrat ne pouvait être "fait" sur cette période sauf accord de votre part mais cela aurait été en votre défaveur. 
Tous les éléments constituant une fin de contrat sont listés clairement dans mes contrats de travail. Les PE qui s'en affranchissent par oubli, paresse, ou désintérêt et bien tant pis pour eux au final.


----------



## Leeanna (31 Août 2022)

Merci Liline17, justement j'ai un autre enfant qui n'arrive que en octobre. Donc ça "m'arrange" que le préavis ce fasse sur septembre ( en soit si j'avais eu un enfant en remplacement dès septembre, je lui aurai dit d'antidaté) , mais j'ai l'impression d'être une "imposteur". et en même temps mon mari qui est plus "contractuel" pense comme GénéralMetal ... 
Catie6432 justement j'étais en vacances fin juillet et début août, donc le préavis aurait pus se faire entre autre en août. C'est en voyant le papa avec une lettre (autorisant son enfant a partir avec un ami -nom prénom- ect) que je me suis dit "mince j'ai toujours pas ma lettre de licenciement".


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

dans ce cas, tu es légitime à te faire payer ton préavis, ils sont eux même employés et savent qu'il y a un préavis à faire, tu es déjà gentille de leur rappeler de faire le courrier.


----------



## Marine35 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je comprends votre dilemme mais vous n'êtes pas en tort. C'est au p-e de prendre ses dispositions et savoir ce qu'il doit faire, se renseigner sur les démarches...Vous n'y êtes pour rien si le p-e a oublié de vous rédiger et présenter une lettre de licenciement. En plus ça vous arrange financièrement donc ne culpabilisez pas ! Vous croyez que la plupart des p-e culpabilisent et se soucient de notre condition ?! Pour la majorité c'est eux d'abord, leurs besoins, les aides et nos salaires calculés au plus juste et hop licenciement ou avenant à la baisse


----------



## Leeanna (31 Août 2022)

Merci


----------



## Leeanna (31 Août 2022)

Merci à toutes, ce PE est très réglo car d'elle même, elle m'a dit qu'elle n'avait qu'à y penser, et que de toute façon elle aura toujours les aides (puisque l'enfant n'a pas encore 3 ans). Me dire que je ne suis pas forcement la seule à faire comme ça me permet de moins culpabiliser. Je vous souhaite une bonne journée.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Perso je refuserais que mon préavis soit acté sur le mois d août alors que je n ai pas eu de lettre de licenciement

Le PE a oublier ben je dirais tant pis pour lui 
De plus même en effectuant le préavis sur le mois de septembre même si l enfant ne viens pas il va quand même toucher ça Cmg donc ça va pas coûter grand chose à ses PE et vous vous gagner un mois


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour je n'ai jamais eu le cas je rappelle bien avant tout ce qu'il faut prévoir pour la fin de contrat.
Et bien dans ton cas le préavis sera en septembre sans aucune gêne et c'est même très bien un salaire de plus en attendant l'arrivée du nouveau.
En profiter pour rappeler les documents de fin de contrat.
Bonne jout


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Août 2022)

Et bien le PE reconnait son erreur et est OK pour un préavis sur septembre donc ne vous faites pas de noeuds au cerveau tout va s'arranger !!!


----------



## Griselda (31 Août 2022)

Comme Liline, pour un PE très respectueux, parce que l'enfant rentre à l'école et que je ne pouvais donc pas ignorer qu'il partait vraiment à telle date (je n'ai pas bloqué la place pour lui) un courrier remis en main propre antidaté resterait une possibilité. Ce n'est pas légal car on n'a jamais le droit d'antidater mais personne ne pourrait le savoir hors mis le PE et l'AM. Comme cela profite d'abord au PE si l'AM est OK je ne vois pas qui viendrait s'en plaindre alors.
Mais très franchement, le PE est informé lors de la signature du contrat car c'est écrit dedans, je lui redis, il oublie? Il serait alors gonflé de me demander de tricher avec une lettre antidatée.


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Août 2022)

Moi je n'ai jamais eu de loupé à quelque niveau que ce soit.
Ça fait 25 ans que je fais mes contrats, les avenants si les PE demandent et que je suis OK, mes bulletins de salaire, les lettres de rupture, les attestations POLE EMPLOI, les soldes de tout compte, les certificats de travail. Je n'ai du coup jamais eu aucune erreur, aucun retard et tout le monde est content.


----------



## isa19 (1 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
 perso sachant que l'enfant rente à l'école et si oublie on anti date la lettre de rupture  (remise en main propre ), faut pas être chien quand même quand  on s'entend bien avec les PE.  C'est moi qui prépare tous les docs même attest assedics (accord des parents) jamais de soucis en 12 ans Après chacun fait comme il veut. Mais c'est la 1ere fois que j'entend qu'n PE ou assmat zap cela LOL


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

Courant mai je demande toujours aux parents comment ils veulent procéder pour la fin de contrat 
Avant ou après mes congés ? 

Je leur fais une simulation de fin de contrat car je suis en année incomplète avec tous mes contrats 

Après ils avisent
Dès que j'ai la date de fin je leur dis à quelle moment ils devront me donner ma lettre de licenciement 

Et je n'ai à ce jour ( 14 ans d'exercice) jamais rencontré aucun problème en fin de contrat 

L'Anticipation évite les conflits inutiles 
C'est dommage de ce quitter sur une mauvaise note


----------



## Leeanna (1 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour le conseil @assmatzam 
Les prochaines fois dès le mois de mai j'en parlerai. ( là en l'occurrence, coup de bol, il n'y a pas eu de conflit vu que c'est un PE  très honnête )


----------



## VirKill (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, un PE a oublié de me faire l


----------



## VirKill (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, mon message est parti avant de finir de l'écrire oupss, un PE a oublié de faire la lettre de licenciement pour une fin de contrat le 31 aout 2022, pas grave, bon contact avec eux du coup je me suis occupée de tous les docs de fin de contrat, il est venu signer tous ces docs ma semaine de reprise le 22 aout 2022, aucun souci nous avons notés les bonnes dates, il m'a demandé pourquoi et faire quoi avec la lettre de licenciement le certificat travail, attestation unédic et solde de tout compte, LOL, d'autant plus que cette fin de contrat était la 2è car j'avais accuielli l'ainé, LOLLL, fin de contrat babacool.
Tout ceci pour dire que si l'entente est bien avec le PE , la fin de contrat se termine bien même si nounou s'occupe des docs, sûre de les avoir bien rempli et en mains.


----------



## Leeanna (8 Septembre 2022)

@VirKill  oui habituellement j'y pense et je fais comme ça mais là le préavis était en parti dans mes vacances (c'est pour ça que je n'y est pas pensé) donc en même temps il y aurait eu aussi un peu de préavis en septembre.


----------

